
There's no need for a new Xbox, says Microsoft - Flemlord
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2010/jan/09/microsoft-no-new-xbox
======
jerf
"Indeed, I couldn't even get him to speculate about moving the 360 forward to
a more modern chip technology. This would reduce the Xbox's manufacturing cost
and also produce a console that generated less heat and cost less to run --
benefits that have already accrued to Sony with the launch of the PS3 Slim. It
should also be more reliable."

You have to take news about future versions of existing consoles with enormous
grains of salt. The last few updates have been announced as quietly as
possible, as close to the actual release as possible, because they don't want
people to hold off purchasing a console while waiting for the new revision. If
they are planning on sticking with the current XBox 360 platform for another 2
years, I'm sure we'll get a new chipset iteration. Why? Because there's no way
they'll pass all the savings on to the consumer, so they'll make more money.
But don't expect them to announce it years in advance; expect something more
like "weeks".

Besides, it's not as if they are still shipping the original design:
<http://kotaku.com/305370/xbox-360-falcon-chips-have-landed>

------
wmf
There's no need for one... up until the day it is announced. Standard PR
playbook.

------
awa
Well, I think the combination of Natal + XBox360 would effectively be the next
generation for Xbox

~~~
rbanffy
Yeah right. Wake me up when they have a shipping product. Until then, it's
just vaporware.

------
ronaldj
So companies are finally realizing that gameplay trumps graphics?

~~~
Herring
More like they're only 1/10th of the way towards breaking even.

